# How to coding Rtti



## Acerhannover (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi 

Is there any Chance to coding rtti for Cars with nbt or with nbt and tcb in Combination ???


----------



## daschacka (Nov 22, 2016)

RTTI is a connected drive service which you have to pay for to get it activated in the Remote Server and its using the integrated SIM Card And data. Also you need the Connected Drive Services for it. So i guess no chance to enable it just by coding. Its like the entertainment option, to get music streaming without need for mobile phone


----------



## Acerhannover (Nov 10, 2013)

There Must Be a Solution ......

I have heard about something for Cars with nbt and nbt/tcb


----------



## soso2222 (Aug 9, 2013)

There is a solution I have seen In Russian forum. The guy has managed to program tcb with a custom SIM card information. (There's no physical SIM card installed in TCB).


----------



## soso2222 (Aug 9, 2013)

https://www.drive2.ru/l/7598679/


----------



## soso2222 (Aug 9, 2013)

https://www.drive2.ru/l/9425467


----------



## Mashman (Apr 16, 2015)

You can code TMC (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traffic_message_channel) to work, without a TCB.

For TMC, you can code this:
TI_TMC = aktiv
TI_CA_TMC = aktiv
TI_TPEG = nicht_aktiv
TI_CA_TPEG = nicht_aktiv
TI_TMC_REGIONAL = aktiv
TI_TRAFFIC_INFOMAP = aktiv
NAVI_TRAFFIC_INFO_MAP = aktiv

The more advanced ARTTI, requires a TCB with an active subscription. ARTTI uses the more advanced TPEG (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TPEG).

I believe that some of the retrofit companies are working on alternate solutions, but I don't expect them to be cheap. I believe they will probably work by updating the NBT software to receive TPEG data from their own servers, and not BMW. My guess is that they allow the NBT to receive this data over bluetooth tether, and will probably charge a monthly fee. But that is all my guess, of how I think it will work.


----------



## Pzy (Sep 12, 2014)

Acerhannover said:


> There Must Be a Solution ......


There is.
Just buy a subscription. It's not expensive....


----------



## sawy3r (Aug 29, 2015)

Pzy said:


> There is.
> Just buy a subscription. It's not expensive....


That's not a solution if you don't have the SOS button / SIM installed unfortunately


----------



## AirEstima (Jan 14, 2015)

Mashman said:


> You can code TMC (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traffic_message_channel) to work, without a TCB.
> 
> For TMC, you can code this:
> TI_TMC = aktiv
> ...


Hi Mashman,

What's the i-step for your car? Is it NBT or CIC?


----------



## Mashman (Apr 16, 2015)

airestima said:


> hi mashman,
> 
> what's the i-step for your car? Is it nbt or cic?


nbt


----------



## AirEstima (Jan 14, 2015)

Mashman said:


> nbt


Could I know what's your setting for the below:

1) TI_FALLBACK_DISABLED
2) TI_USE_COMBI_DISABLED
3) VI_VINFO
4) TI_ITS

Thanks..


----------



## Frankfurder (Apr 3, 2016)

Yes, there is a way how to code RTTI into any NBT BMW.

You need e-Sys and a VIN from an actual BMW with Connected Drive (so the RTTI is active with the BMW Servers). The BMW Server check the VIN and then you are ready to go.

A russian website describes the steps. Use Google Translator for it:
https://www.drive2.ru/l/9425467

:thumbup:


----------



## murzik (Oct 12, 2014)

Frankfurder said:


> Yes, there is a way how to code RTTI into any NBT BMW.
> 
> You need e-Sys and a VIN from an actual BMW with Connected Drive (so the RTTI is active with the BMW Servers). The BMW Server check the VIN and then you are ready to go.
> 
> ...


Then your TCB just gets deactivated after BMW detects mismatch. Worked for me for about a month or so, now my TCB is deactivated...


----------



## Grievous (Apr 9, 2019)

Any idea how to enable RTTI when there is no TCB? I mean to get traffic data via bluetooth tethering?

It is possible as shown in this movie:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEf8BFucBxk

Probably it can be done by changing provisioning file via Tool32 and some FDL coding to NBT.

Can somebody help in this area?


----------



## Grievous (Apr 9, 2019)

Does anyone on the forum have RTTI over bluetooth tethering? (no TCB module, no SOS button on the ceiling)


----------

